# Creatine on off days and cardio days?



## ddawg (Nov 15, 2005)

On workout days, I take 5g creatine, 2.5g before and 2.5g after.  How many grams should I take on off days and when should I take it?  Should I treat cardio days like weights and take 2.5g before and 2.5g after?


----------



## icanrace (Nov 16, 2005)

take whatever dose you take everyday, training or non........

I would probably take it after your cardio on cardio days


----------

